# Mom gave oral sex to her 2-year old boy



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2008)

> DENVER -- A 30-year-old Denver mother has been charged with sexually abusing her 2-year-old son, according Denver District Attorney Mitch Morrissey.
> 
> Alicia Lee is free on a $50,000 bond after she was charged with sexual assault on a child, sexual assault on a child by a person in a position of trust, and aggravated i*c*st, all felonies, Morrissey said.
> 
> ...





Source is in the picture URL.

Pedobear approves


----------



## Altron (Oct 2, 2008)

what the hell? Is that even possible?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 2, 2008)

Pedobear gots to share.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, that's fucked up and stupid.  This woman has some serious issues if that's what she thinks of when changing a diaper.

I can't believe she was stupid enough to email pictures out to people.  I'll never understand the people who photograph or record themselves committing a felony.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Altron said:


> what the hell? Is that even possible?


I wonder as well... I mean, a 2 year old? That thing is hardly larger than half of a thumb.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 2, 2008)

aint too bad lookin. i'd hit it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 2, 2008)

What a moronic; incestial; pedopholic mother .....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2008)

i've no words...


----------



## Cochise (Oct 2, 2008)

Oral sex isn't possible.

To be accurate, it's be more like her rubbing her mouth around the area his genitals are at.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 2, 2008)

Too bad she almost has Jolie lips too.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## korican04 (Oct 2, 2008)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2008)

that is horrible she must have been desperate


----------



## escamoh (Oct 2, 2008)

...

niiiice.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 2, 2008)

perfect set up for a hentai manga. if he was just a little bit older. darn. :\


----------



## impersonal (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish I was 2 years old... She really looks good...
Besides, I believe that she didn't think of that in a sexual way at all. Quite a retarded thing to do anyway.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Oct 2, 2008)

sick           .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2008)

That's sick...but for her to turn to a 2-year old...what does that say about the father?


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 2, 2008)

She took pictures and on top of it she emailed them to a friend.  Clueless to why she even thought about it in the first place.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 2, 2008)

Why did she e-mail the pics to her husband?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

wow, i did lol at the aggravated i*c*st charge though


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 2, 2008)

Killua said:


> Source is in the picture URL.
> 
> Pedobear approves



A  pedophilia incestuous MILF:amazed


----------



## Nuitari (Oct 2, 2008)

That's sick.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 2, 2008)

Just one question.

Why?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 2, 2008)

eww that's disgusting...
the things people do now a days, such shame


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Oct 2, 2008)

that is just sick and wrong, not to mention stupid for sending pics to people.


----------



## Shibo (Oct 2, 2008)

........what the f*ck


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 2, 2008)

Is that Angelina Jolie in the picture?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Why did she e-mail the pics to her husband?



She emailed it to her friend who in turn emailed it to the child's father.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like a tranny.


----------



## Adrianhamm (Oct 2, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Looks like a tranny.


Whatever she is, she is definitely stupid.
Is that thing on her upper lip, herpes?


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

She gave him a Scooby Snack.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

So silly.

.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if shes in to shotacon?


----------



## Creator (Oct 2, 2008)

The human race is finished.


----------



## geist101 (Oct 2, 2008)

she can perform to me, ill do more than giggle.  but seriously my step brother had this happen to him when he was 3 but it was from the next door neighbor who was baby sitting him.  We caught him in the act he was about 10 at the time just sucking my lil step bro's balls like there was no tommorow, freaking sick!  

but on another note, baby pornography is becoming all the rage and i dont understand why.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

"Who's got your pee-pee, who's got your pee-pee?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2008)

^ 
I bet 100,000,000,000 dollars she said that 


but geebuz!!!  

disturbed AND stupid, odd how those two often co-incide


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 2, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> I wonder if shes in to shotacon?



More like toddlercon, talk about robbing the cradle!

_And the cradle, will rock!
Yes the cradle, the cradle will rock!
_


----------



## SSJ5 (Oct 2, 2008)

Desperation knows no bounds, especially when you have every sexually transmitted disease on the freakin' planet


----------



## Prowler (Oct 2, 2008)

*ho, that's really something.  *


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 2, 2008)

that's soooo sad poor kid


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Am I in before a MILF reference?


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Am I in before a MILF reference?



Far too late.

But she really is a MILF so it was expected.


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

we know the pedo bear is happy.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish this was Texas that she was caught and the death penalty would be useful


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> I wish this was Texas that she was caught and the death penalty would be useful



Are you kidding? Punish i*c*st...in Texas?


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 2, 2008)

!?!?!?



What in the fuck...?

That's got to be the creepiest thing I've heard all week.


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Am I in before a MILF reference?



You're very late banhammer


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 2, 2008)

She needs help not only for acting on this crime, but for actually thinking of it while changing the baby's diapers.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 2, 2008)

Huhuhu, this makes for great hentai material.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sure there will be some awkward father/son moments
after this.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 2, 2008)

motherly love or pure freakness?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 2, 2008)

> DENVER -- A 30-year-old Denver mother has been charged with sexually abusing her 2-year-old son, according Denver District Attorney Mitch Morrissey.
> 
> Alicia Lee is free on a $50,000 bond after she was charged with sexual assault on a child, sexual assault on a child by a person in a position of trust, and aggravated i*c*st, all felonies, Morrissey said.
> 
> ...



Ahaha, lil boy knows whats up. 
"Suck my balls bitch!"
"What'd you say boy?"
"Sorry mom! Now get back to sucking my dick MOM!"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 2, 2008)

Im sad cause the baby enjoyed it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder how many parents do these fucked up things and never get caught? Anyway, someone shoot her.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Oct 2, 2008)

Ugh. That's sick. Just.... ugh.


----------



## Ishi (Oct 2, 2008)

.

That's disgusting.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2008)

And people say our society has lost no moral standing ? This is seriously sick, didn't know it was even possible. This woman needs to be mentally evaluated, and I hope those pictures have traumatized the father.


----------



## Koi (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope they pinksock her in prison.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

What the fuck? How could some one do this to their own kid. My friend had a baby earlier this week and I saw her with the little thing. I don't see how any mother could go from that, to this. This is the perfect example of a sick human being, or someone sub-human. How this can even happen is beyond me. 

But she should go away for life for this...or worse.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 2, 2008)

What is this shit? I didn't even know this was possible, and to have a mother do that to her own son?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2008)

What a disgusting, perverted woman. Performing i*c*st to a 2 year old boy...I'm not conservative,I';m actually very liberal, but stuff like this really turns me into those "Moral-righteous" loons. This shit is just deprave, and should be punishable by letting the court put a restraining order on this shitface. 1000 feet away from all children!


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 2, 2008)

lemme guess, this happened in USA.


How is this shit even possible ??????????????????????????????????????


I don't wanna know, I'm already scarred for life in this crazy ass place.


----------



## Dark Yoda (Oct 2, 2008)

Lucky little bastard!


----------



## Will2x (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn, what if you guys found your mom used to do this to you? What would your reaction be?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

Will2x said:


> Damn, what if you guys found your mom used to do this to you? What would your reaction be?



I would angrily swear at her and spit on her. I don't care how much respect mother's deserve...doing a sick and depraved thing such as giving oral sex to a your 2 year old son, where they cannot defend themselves, when they don't have sufficient judgments and morals on issues...is worthy of a spit and swearing when you find out later on in life that she did this...probably worthy of a good knock in the face as well.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2008)

What..why...oh man, the poor father. I wonder if they were/are still together.


----------



## Dark Yoda (Oct 3, 2008)

Something tells me that the father of the 2 year old boy has a very small penis.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 3, 2008)

isn't a two year old boy's a size of a bean or something


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2008)

See this is what differentiates crazy people from sane people. A crazy person would have an idea but they'll dismiss it as wrong, immoral, too great of a risk, just plain fucking stupid. On the other hand a crazy person would actually do it.

This is like something japan would think up and make into a doujin.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 3, 2008)

Reload said:


> See this is what differentiates crazy people from sane people. A crazy person would have an idea but they'll dismiss it as wrong, immoral, too great of a risk, just plain fucking stupid. On the other hand a crazy person would actually do it.



And a stupid crazy person would take photos of it.

*And a insanely stupid crazy person would send them to a friend.*

Seriously I'm not even as bothered by the baby i*c*st so much as the pure insanity it took to take and than send photos of this to a friend.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> isn't a two year old boy's a size of a bean or something



Not always dude, my nephew is pretty stacked. He's the first kid that when he pisses while your changing the diaper that there is the added threat of the dick getting you in the eye...


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 3, 2008)

Mommy loves you very much sweetie ....!


----------



## Baki (Oct 3, 2008)

"Daddy, where's mommy?"
"In Jail, son."
"Why?"
"...."


----------



## Mashy (Oct 3, 2008)

oh 

my

GOD

why would you send self-incriminating evidence in an email? Where have the cunningly intelligent felons gone these days? ;_;


----------



## Weak (Oct 3, 2008)

I read the title and immediately exclaimed:

"*WHAT?*"


----------



## Mashy (Oct 3, 2008)

Weak said:


> I read the title and immediately exclaimed:
> 
> "*WHAT?*"



I shouted something along the lines of, "I wonder what would better accomodate my toast: jam or vegemite?"


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks like a classic meth-head if you ask me. Shame, because she'd definitely be hot otherwise.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 3, 2008)

This is likely to haunt me for a while;  the mom literally wondered what would happen if she gave her little boy a blowjob.


----------



## O-Ren (Oct 3, 2008)

wow i spit my coffee all over my monitor after reading the headline.


----------



## Mashy (Oct 3, 2008)

O-Ren said:


> wow i spit my coffee all over my monitor after reading the headline.



says the guy with "HAS CP!" as his custom title


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 3, 2008)

That's really warped. :S


----------



## Cirus (Oct 3, 2008)

1.  What she did was wrong.
2.  She is good looking.  

I don't understand why she would do that.  She could have easily went and got any guy she wanted to.


----------



## Para (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel sick


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 3, 2008)

Nauseating shit.

May her womb never be used again.


----------



## Dash (Oct 3, 2008)

She's nasty looking


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my fucking gosh...

I'm rendered speechless.


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 3, 2008)

what a weird woman. The father is one unfortunate man


----------



## Psycho (Oct 3, 2008)

if i was that desperate i'd probably stick my dick into an eletrical output


----------



## fantzipants (Oct 3, 2008)

What the heck man?? What is wrong with her? sick


----------



## drache (Oct 3, 2008)

first that's digusting

second she is a freaken moron


----------



## Xion (Oct 3, 2008)

These people get too much news time. Let them rot without the publicity.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 3, 2008)

She'll get all the oral she wants in women's jail. But it won't be dick she's sucking, hell she won't be "sucking," more like "licking."


----------



## Brian (Oct 3, 2008)

............


----------



## drache (Oct 3, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> These people get too much news time. Let them rot without the publicity.


 
agreed we should just stop giving them any recognition at all.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 4, 2008)

Bitch needs to rot in the depths of hell.


----------



## Aina (Oct 4, 2008)

Why do they have to charge her. 


Shit ass serious people these days. 


<3 Pedobear.


----------



## Akiana (Oct 4, 2008)

That's so sick..
What kind of mom thinks of things like that while changing the kid's diapers..

..And then does it.

My god.
I feel nauseous now.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 4, 2008)

And this is horrible... how?

I wouldn't mind.

Female pedophiles are win, always.

I can't say the same for girls.

Remember the hot blonde teacher who tapped her student once, got arrested, cell phoned the guy, and got arrested AGAIN!?

She was hot. The student was stupid.


----------



## colours (Oct 4, 2008)

i think i vomited in my mouth a little


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

atleast the kid won't be a starnger to sex.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 4, 2008)

Pizza face!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, how retarded do you have to be to incriminate yourself like that?

Fucking sick. -___-


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Wow, how retarded do you have to be to incriminate yourself like that?
> 
> Fucking sick. -___-



she retarded enough to do it in the first place.
And then the other issue is how she got caught


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm utterly speechless.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

Reverse Oedipus complex with a baby twist... how original.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 4, 2008)

Aside from the repugnant act itself, the mom isnt that much to look at. So id pass, even if i didnt know about her little felony.

Still, got to feel bad for the dad


----------



## Mashy (Oct 4, 2008)

Wolfarus said:


> Aside from the repugnant act itself, the mom isnt that much to look at. So id pass, even if i didnt know about her little felony.
> 
> Still, got to feel bad for the dad



I'd say it's pretty goddamn hard to look good in a mugshot. She looks rather attractive, to be honest.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 4, 2008)

.


----------



## fghj (Oct 4, 2008)

That's so hot


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

That's one ugly bitch.



Le Male said:


> *Spoiler*: __



...nice.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 4, 2008)

Thats horribly disgusting


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Oct 4, 2008)

That made me feel sick...


----------



## _allismine_ (Oct 4, 2008)

IT'S AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRIGHT.


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2008)

I lol'd .............


----------



## Sen (Oct 4, 2008)

That's so disguisting.  What type of person would think that?   At least the father was smart enough to call the police and hopefully will keep her from hurting their child again.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 4, 2008)

Missed the bellybutton.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 4, 2008)

Who would want to blow their two year old son?!

He's still in a fucking diaper! He fucking pisses in his pants! And he gets blown! WTF?


----------



## Rei (Oct 4, 2008)

oh, give me a fucking break.
A TWO YEAR OLD?
YOU HAVE YOUR DAN HUSBAND TO CRAWL TO.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 4, 2008)

why would you do it in the first place and then why would you take pictures to give them to the father? did he like ask for pictures? there is so much more to this story and i don't really want to know it


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Who would want to blow their two year old son?!
> 
> He's still in a fucking diaper! He fucking pisses in his pants! And he gets blown! WTF?



Sickos that's who. 

People never cease to amaze me. Curiosity in the moment.


----------



## zaphood (Oct 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> aint too bad lookin. i'd hit it.



true, true.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Oct 5, 2008)

psycologically disturbed person...she's not even a person...more like a monster.


----------



## Dave (Oct 5, 2008)

thats so gross

why the fuck would you do that to a 2 year old

maybe a6 or 7 year old, but 2

too young


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2008)

"Time to change your diaper."
"No, way! Blow me!"
"Okay!"


----------



## cacophony (Oct 5, 2008)

Fuckin pimp


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Oct 5, 2008)

lucky 2 year old.....


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 5, 2008)

She's either an attention-obsessed idiot, or just a plain, lack-of-common-sense idiot. She knew she would receive unwanted attention the moment she sent those pictures through the email. Unfortunately, if she was that stupid, it explains why she would suck off her two-year-old son in the first place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> She's either an attention-obsessed idiot, or just a plain, lack-of-common-sense idiot. She knew she would receive unwanted attention the moment she sent those pictures through the email. Unfortunately, if she was that stupid, it explains why she would suck off her two-year-old son in the first place.



I think that this extends further than just being an attention whore. She's some kind of sick freak. If she did this and didn't realize that someone else would see wrong in it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that this extends further than just being an attention whore. She's some kind of sick freak. If she did this and didn't realize that someone else would see wrong in it.


 
Most likely she has blurred interpretations of things, if not a deviant or a morally indifferent mindset overall. But the immediate response to post / to contact an outside source to show someone shows a serious issue with letting others know what she is doing.


----------



## Surreal (Oct 5, 2008)

You know, it's not actually "giving oral". It's more like "forced oral." It's more like raping a two year old child. But hey, semantics, right?


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 5, 2008)

There shouldn't be a bond for things like this.


----------



## Juice (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats extremely twisted. To think she is attracted to her own two year old son anough to give him oral sex But it does not realy surprise me much either.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Oct 5, 2008)

shows you that some are actually into i*c*st -_-


----------



## spirishman (Oct 5, 2008)

Pics or gtfo


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 5, 2008)

Was she Italian?


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Oct 5, 2008)

> According to a copy of the e-mail reported by the Rocky Mountain News, the mom told her friend in April that she thought about the sex act while changing the boy's diapers. The next day, she sent a photo of herself performing the act to a friend and *said the boy giggled when she performed it*.



Lmfao, everyone is traumatized but the kid.

I'm not so much shocked by the action as I am the fact she sent evidence around like that.


----------



## Mashy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm really, really glad the kid was 2. If he was 5 he'd probably have a chance of remembering the incident.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Oct 5, 2008)

yep but he'll still have to live with the fact that his mother did this to him...unless no one ever tells him. Poor boy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I the only one that finds her unattractive?


----------



## 64palms (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh god more toddlercons.


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 6, 2008)

Dash said:


> Am I the only one that finds her unattractive?



I think she looks like a hobo. Whats with that haircut?! As for everyone else being attracted to her.....desperate times will alter ones perspective over time.

As for the kid....

niiiiice.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 6, 2008)

That a parent could do that do her child...very, very disturbing.  Too bad that she didn't get the help she needed before it was too late.


----------



## Solaela (Oct 6, 2008)

this picture says it all....


----------



## Stalin (Oct 6, 2008)

the fact he giggled while she did the act leaves a disturbing image in the head.


----------



## Taco (Oct 6, 2008)

Dash said:


> Am I the only one that finds her unattractive?



Quoted for truth.

Who the hell made her kid?! She's ugly!

Wow, this lady makes me sick. Blowing your kid and then sending your friend the picture? Wtf? Drugs much?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2008)

Unless the child liked it its not abuse, is it?


----------



## iLurk (Oct 7, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Unless the child liked it its not abuse, is it?



I dunno.

The 14-year-olds I slept with seemed to enjoy it.

Yet I was sentence 20 years behind bars.

Oh well, I never get these things.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 7, 2008)

Umm....WTF? Since when does a mom get the urge to do that?

I mean, as the kid's mom I know she has to clean his penis when he's that age but you don't do it that way.....you just wash it, with soap and water. :S


----------



## Beat (Oct 7, 2008)

but its okay guys, she's a woman.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

^
indeed
it'll really suck for the kid in the near future if he remembers this shit, cuz he'll probably turn all emo and suicidal


----------



## Beat (Oct 7, 2008)

Well he is two so I doubt he'll remember it, but he will always know his mom sucked his cock. Lol.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Oct 7, 2008)

she obviously is mentally ill.


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 7, 2008)

That's just fucking demented. Did she really think it would be a cool thing to do and on top of that, to take pictures and share them? What a bitch.

I hope the baby won't be affected by this.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 7, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Unless the child liked it its not abuse, is it?



Internet hentai enthusiast has warped idea of child sexuality.

News at 11.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Oct 7, 2008)

i don't think she's pretty at all....she looks like she's been chased all her life or something.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 7, 2008)

What a sick bitch.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

i wish i had found this earlier.....FAECPALM TEIM


but alas, the bitch needs to be locked away in a friggin womens only prison, and NOT the one on Cinemax.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2008)

I am at a loss of words right now.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright, I'll just say it. What. The fucking. Fuck.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Creator said:


> The human race is finished.


Thing is, I'd imagine that shit like this went on all the time throughout human history, it's just that now, with the speed and ease with which information can get passed around, a lot of these deviant sexual acts are being brought into light.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 7, 2008)

Well that's just wrong..


----------



## Camille (Oct 7, 2008)

?  Outright disturbing


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Thing is, I'd imagine that shit like this went on all the time throughout human history, it's just that now, with the speed and ease with which information can get passed around, a lot of these deviant sexual acts are being brought into light.


Sadly you're right.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn now im Scarred Mentally and Physically


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 8, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> What a disgusting, perverted woman. Performing i*c*st to a 2 year old boy...I'm not conservative,I';m actually very liberal, but stuff like this really turns me into those "Moral-righteous" loons. This shit is just deprave, and should be punishable by letting the court put a restraining order on this shitface. 1000 feet away from all children!



I feel the same way....


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2008)

Added to the list of reasons why some people just should not have children.


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Oct 8, 2008)

Stuff like this makes me want to barf.


But really? How sick can you get?


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 8, 2008)

Forbidden Truth said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Who the hell made her kid?! *She's ugly*!
> 
> Wow, this lady makes me sick. Blowing your kid and then sending your friend the picture? Wtf? Drugs much?



yep. bolded for truth


----------



## Evil Angel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats fucked up


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 8, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Wow, that's fucked up and stupid.  This woman has some serious issues if that's what she thinks of when changing a diaper.
> 
> I can't believe she was stupid enough to email pictures out to people.  I'll never understand the people who photograph or record themselves committing a felony.



it was a good thing the sick bitch was stupid enough to send pictures to people. otherwise this abuse may have gone unnoticed for years. people like this are just awful and deserve to die a horrible death


----------



## shizuru (Oct 8, 2008)

she should have 4chaned it instead but still thats sick


----------



## Choshino (Oct 8, 2008)

Wierd old hag , 2-year old?
that is just sick. a 12 year old would sound much 
mor human.. 
Damn.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 8, 2008)

_  . _


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Oct 8, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> the fact he giggled while she did the act leaves a disturbing image in the head.


Agreed


----------



## Adonis (Oct 8, 2008)

2 year olds still wear diapers?


----------



## Cair (Oct 8, 2008)

Uh, _ew_.


That's sick.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2008)

that woman is downright *SICK*...


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 9, 2008)

The world is fucked up. That woman should be killed... Or sent to Korea where she will starve to death. =]


----------



## nordic (Oct 9, 2008)

Crazy bitch... she must be locked away for a long time.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 10, 2008)

nordic said:


> Crazy bitch... she must be locked away for a long time.



Hopefully... the poor child is still scarred though... not that he'll really remember it...


----------



## Lord Kamina (Oct 10, 2008)

He _giggled_... I don't think that's getting scarred. In fact, the boy can say that he's very familiar with the world's bullshit before he's 20. And that's something that the elders will have to swallow. :3


----------



## Anjali (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG sicko mother


----------



## meenmu (Oct 10, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> .



**


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Oct 10, 2008)

meenmu said:


> **



**


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 10, 2008)

Words fail me.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Oct 10, 2008)

pedobear aprooves


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

The father turned her in because he was mad that she was giving oral to someone with a bigger penis than him.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 10, 2008)

The child is scarred nonetheless simply because someday he's going to realize what happened and he's gonna hate himself for it. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Way-Man (Oct 10, 2008)

She shouldn't be jailed; she should be hospitalized cause that's just sick.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 10, 2008)

.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 10, 2008)

Why is this still on the first page?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 10, 2008)

um....          gross


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 10, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Why is this still on the first page?



because deep inside the people actually like this

don't believe them when they say 'gross' or 'that's fucked up man wtf is she doing'


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

Rolling~Star said:


> because deep inside the people actually like this
> 
> don't believe them when they say 'gross' or 'that's fucked up man wtf is she doing'



Most of the guys are jealous that a 2 year old can get head yet they can't get a female to look their way and not run away screaming.


----------



## Carly (Oct 10, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> The child is scarred nonetheless simply because someday he's going to realize what happened and he's gonna hate himself for it. Trust me on this one.



Or he'll say he got his first oral sex at 2.


----------



## N A R U T O (Oct 11, 2008)

What the o_O ???
This is sickness!!!


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Oct 11, 2008)

Heh...That's really nasty, to do something like that.

It's not like it did anything for the child, though o.0...

So why.....

Not even going to go there -.-


----------



## Chippy (Oct 11, 2008)

And this is just after someone has told me not to give up hope on humanity


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Oct 11, 2008)

Very distrubing <__<;


----------



## ?verity (Oct 11, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## davidpliskin (Oct 11, 2008)

these are dark days indeed


----------



## Cirus (Oct 11, 2008)

People like that shouldn't be allowed to have kids.  Seriously, take away peoples rights to breed if that is what they are like.


----------



## JasonVorheesJr (Oct 12, 2008)

.... holy.... that woman is fuckin screwed up in the head. 

thats just sick... and takin pictures and sending them to others makes it even more WTF worthy ><


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 12, 2008)

ewww...poor father and son


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

thats just wrong on so many levels


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Oct 12, 2008)

Ewwww.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 12, 2008)

Seems like someone may have gotten their hands on some i*c*st h-manga. 

_Take that stereotypical eww/gross/sick responses!_


----------



## Baki (Oct 12, 2008)

Wrong? Yes. Stupid? Yes.

A revolting act of Abomination, where the Grotesque Monster which committed it should receive the Death Penalty? Nope.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 12, 2008)

?
She would have a better time sucking his finger which is bigger.
Its shame cuz she was kindof cute.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2008)

She should have given me the blowjob instead.

Then she wouldn't be in the trouble she is.

Silly woman.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 12, 2008)

Well the lady is clearly an idiot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2008)

My thread is still getting hits I see


----------

